
Show HN: Quictionary – A simple dictionary UI built with material UI and React - agnivade
http://agniva.me/quictionary/
======
freeatnet
Good start. I think it would improve with some more layout & colour scheme
work. Keep at it!

~~~
agnivade
thanks !

